
Ask HN: Do you know similar essays to Paul Graham's? - beaverbeats
Remember that feeling when you read Paul Graham? Did you have that same feeling reading something else? What was it? Please share.
======
mindcrash
Gwern has some very interesting writing on various subjects:
[https://www.gwern.net/index](https://www.gwern.net/index)

Although his site is probably best known because of this longform article on
Silk Road: [https://www.gwern.net/Silk-Road](https://www.gwern.net/Silk-Road)

------
joelrunyon
Taylor Pearson - [http://taylorpearson.me](http://taylorpearson.me)

------
Mononokay
I found Aaron Swartz's weblog _fantastic;_ at times exceeding Gram by more
than a bit.

~~~
sbinthree
I'd second this. To use a fairly bad baseball analogy, PG hits triples most of
the time, Aaron has a number of home runs and the rest are doubles.

~~~
Mononokay
And Aaron just has _so much more._ If I'm remembering correctly, he wrote an
essay every day for a year at one point.

------
ArtWomb
Feld Thoughts is probably closest in tenor. TechStars and YC probably started
around the same time circa 2007

[https://www.feld.com/](https://www.feld.com/)

------
dvfjsdhgfv
PG is unique, but at times I have similar feelings when reading
[https://www.stilldrinking.org](https://www.stilldrinking.org).

------
justinzollars
To me Paul Graham is completely unique. He is really a master of words, and at
times also a beautiful writer.

------
beaverbeats
Another one which is close to it is this:
[https://sivers.org/](https://sivers.org/)

